# Brushy Mountain



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

there is another post on here where they have had some communications issues but are working think they mentioned backed up about a week unless you pay for the rush order. its on here somewhere do a search see what comes up.


----------



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

Just contacted Brushy Mountain today and had no problem getting through. I am going to pick up my order instead of having it shipped.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I ordered from them 2 weeks ago, got my stuff today. They are backed up a couple of weeks.


----------



## blutick13 (Mar 23, 2009)

I ordered 3/24/09. Got the confirmation email but nothing else. They will not answer email or the phone. This may be my last time ordering from them. I get great fast service from Miller bee supply.

Blutick13


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Brushy Mountain is a great company. I once bought a pair of gloves on line. They didn'tfit at all.They gave me my money back AND a new pair of gloves. They are busy because they are good. With all the PR bees have been getting there is a glut of new beeks. Give them a break

dickm


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with dicm.
Local bee box makers have made nearly 70% more than last year for others and are doing all they can to catch up.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Two weeks ago their phone lines were busy non stop for days on end, I called for days and could only get a fast busy signal.
In fact one of the employees that called me about a problem I had said that she even had trouble getting a phone line out to make that call.
She said that they are insanely busy with orders coming in all day.
I usually order everything online anyway unless I have a question about something.

If you can just order online you are better off, if you need to talk to them tell them that in the comment box that is on the order form.
After you order your items there is a section for comments towards the end of the process just use that to make contact.
If you write that you must speak with someone before they process the order and you need them to either e-mail you or call you before processing the order then you are much more likely to get a response.
I did that 2 weeks ago when I could not get through to them and they called me the next day.

I called them today and they answered the phone on my first try to get through.
They said their shipping is running about a week out.


----------



## blutick13 (Mar 23, 2009)

I got my Brushy Mountain order today. Thank You Brushy!


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

Great service, great products, but this time of year, it is understandable if you can't get a hold of them on the first try. It is akin to trying to get hold of a tax man on April 14th. It just the busy season. Keep trying, they'll make you happy.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

*Bmbf*

I've been dealing with Steve and Sandy for a long time. I picked up 2 packages Saturday. They are a first rate company and first rate people. The quality of their products is excellent, and their customer service is the best.


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

dsquared said:


> I've been dealing with Steve and Sandy for a long time. I picked up 2 packages Saturday. They are a first rate company and first rate people. The quality of their products is excellent, and their customer service is the best.


I couldn't agree more. I too picked up 2 packages saturday and for all that was going on, it was great service. Fast curteous and well organized.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

We stopped by on the way to SC to pick up some equipment and such and what a really neat place and a bunch of great people. Steve (owner) searched us out and talked with us like we were old friends. I've ordered from them online but I have to say if you are ever in the neighborhood, and like winding, mountain roads, 200 year old log cabins and real southern Hospitatlity it's worth the trip!


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

I will not order anything from Brushy Mountain. After waiting two weeks for an order to ship, I called them and got an 'Yeah we're running behind, the shipping dept. didn't know they had orders to fill, so what' attidtude from the young lady I spoke to. Almost a week later I called again and got a sad story about how electricity was on and off in the building and no one wanted to work over the weekend.
I cancelled the order and will not spend another penny with them.:no:
Dadant and Mann Lake have always given superior service.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

That's unfortunate frysl. They all struggle some in the spring to fill orders. Brushy are some good people to do business with. I have dealt with all of the suppliers over the years and experienced hick-ups with all of them. None worth writing any of them off as suppliers.


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

Bizzybee said:


> That's unfortunate frysl. They all struggle some in the spring to fill orders. Brushy are some good people to do business with. I have dealt with all of the suppliers over the years and experienced hick-ups with all of them. None worth writing any of them off as suppliers.


Hick-ups we all have to deal with, attitude - not so much.


----------



## BaconStreetBees (Mar 26, 2009)

*Thanks to all*

I was able to get through and was just notified that my order has been shipped. It took three weeks, but I understand that things are hectic this time of year.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I forgot to mention, Shane, formerly of Betterbee and Beesource, is apparrently working there from what Steve told me.


----------



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

Take a look at Miller Bee Supply North Wilkesboro N C. 1 888 848 5184


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2008)

I would also like to say I have had great service from Brushy Mountain. I ordered the copper hive tops from them & they customized them for me to allow me to put my own cover on. (I requested to have them without the copper) (I used tin & insulated mine..cost me like $15? per top...and I have the nice peaked roof for water run off) I spoke with the owner & he was super nice. Also they have a great double screen board for requeening. I have used it this year to run a 2 queen colony for awhile, while my weak hive built up it benefited from the heat of the strong (bottom) colony. Anyway- great people & service!


----------



## chad (Apr 26, 2009)

! think everybody is behind this time of year.I talked to someone at dadant and they said two weeks to ship.Order in February next time,probably ship same day.


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

I was there on thursday,a lot of construction going on,but all walk in orders
were filled rather quickly.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

chad said:


> ! think everybody is behind this time of year.I talked to someone at dadant and they said two weeks to ship.Order in February next time,probably ship same day.


Not everyone is behind.
I ordered my CPO from Betterbee and got it the next day! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah so.................. I ordered my extractor from Maxant and got it in two days.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Bizzybee said:


> Yeah so.................. I ordered my extractor from Maxant and got it in two days.


:lpf:


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Live near Brushy Mtn bee farm. Heard they provided the White House, Obama's their new bee suits for their new garden apiary. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

*Miller Bee supply shipped right away*

I ordered SBB and Migratory covers from Miller Bee Supply and they got to me in Texas in 5 days.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Yeah Miller's is a good place too. I drop in to do business there on occasion. We're fortunate here in Wilkes, NC to have Brushy Mtn and Miller Bee Supply in the same county. A lot easier to get started when you have a local supplier.


----------



## NorthWest_bee_guy (Jun 14, 2009)

I never have had a problem with Brushy MT. Always great people to work with. I use them when my local dealer is out of stock on things.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

beetrue said:


> I heard Brushy is coming to Penn state. Is this true? Maybe they can put Betterbee out and take care of the new england bee keepers.


I've heard something like that floating around. I think I heard the owners were up there a few weeks ago. I have a couple of friends that work up there, I'll try to find out. I know they are making a killing. Newspapers and stations around here are covering their fast growth.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

All the suppliers are busy this time of year.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Kelley's also has a dealer in Pennsylvania. His name is Issac Zook and you can reach him at 717-806-0193.
Thanks


----------



## beemanky (Jul 4, 2008)

i ordered a few items from brushy mountain bee farm to try them out. nice folks but took about two weeks to recieve shipment.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

Brushy is currently down to 2-3 day shipping delay. Ordered Monday, got on Friday.
Kelly, ordered Monday, got Thursday.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in my 5th season and have yet to have a bad experience with Betterbee, and I spend upwards of a grand a year there.
Also this saturday,July 11th they are having their annual field day with well known speakers and free lunch. I'll be there.


----------



## joekurm (Sep 23, 2007)

I was a little concerned hearing all of these complaints. I placed an order on Sunday, it was shipped on Monday, and I received it on Thursday. No problems at all.


----------

